# 2011 Jig fishing challenge



## Jim

*The Winner of the 2011 Jig Fishing Challenge is lswoody! Congrats man!*

This is the year to learn how to fish Jigs, you can do it! Jigs catch quality fish. You can argue with me till your face turns blue, but I firmly believe people who fish jigs always catch more fish and better quality fish. 

I do not fish jigs that much because I do not have confidence in them. I have been giving them more and more of a chance these last few years and even I am starting to learn how to fish them and what to "feel" for. For sure it is a technique that requires patience and quite a few trips under your belt to get that confidence up. Ask any SERIOUS fisherman and a Jig is part of their arsenal, there is a reason for this.

Now it is your turn. I challenge every single TinBoats member to pick up a jig and toss it for a few hours this year. Catching a fish on a jig is a satisfying feeling, and now it can be rewarding even more so.

Here we go.................

*Rules*
This contest is open to all members that have made at least 25 meaningful posts by Labor Day 2011. If you are a regular member on here, this is not even a tiny issue....
To enter this contest you must catch a fish on a Jig. The lure must be called a "JIG" or fall into that category. If you are not sure, ask me first If it will be allowed.

Contest starts now(this year....2011) and ends at the end of the Labor day weekend.

*Jig: Jig head(any size) with a skirt, anything above that is optional. No chatterbaits or chatterbait type baits.*

*This is how you enter.* You submit a picture holding a fish here with a Jig hanging out of it's mouth(or in the picture). When you submit each picture *(Edit and add to your original thread)*you must also let us know what kind of jig, color and size you used. *All fish must be caught this year.* Every Picture submitted equals one entry into the lottery. All entries will be added to the Hat program and a random winner picked. The more pictures obviously means more entries.

Prize: The winner is going to win at least a *dozen* of my home made, not so famous, super quality football jigs in various colors. The sizes range from 1/4 ounce all the way to 1/2 ounce. The winner will also win *six* very hard to get BICO Jigs in assorted colors(I have 3 different colors). These Jigs are 3/8 ounce and made from pewter. These are the best jigs ever if you need a jig to go through Timber. Numerous 7+ pound fish have been caught off these jigs with only one hook break on record, and these have been around for years. The winner will also receive a few store brand jigs and a few jigs made by some members of this site. Finally the winner will receive a spool of Braided line for their reel. I have not decided what kind yet or strength, but it will be awesome for sure.  

The winner will not have to buy any jigs for the next couple of years for sure. :LOL2: 

All Rule changes will happen in this thread, so check back often. Any questions, just ask away. Good luck all, happy jig fishing.

Disclaimer: All rules can change because  

Here are a couple of shots of my jigs....


----------



## Captain Ahab

I would enter but I am all out of jigs. I ordered a bunch from a guy but he refuses to ship them 


HELP!


----------



## 00 mod

Should not be a problem for me! I throw a jig at least everytime I hit the water! Lots of pictures to come!
When does this end?

Jeff


----------



## poolie

Jigs RULE! As Jim stated, they're not the easiest lure to master, but they are big fish catchers. You can swim them, hop them, drag them... and of course 'jig' them (vertically). Most of my largest bass have been caught on a jig.

Good luck to all!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I assume jig heads with tubes or hula grubs style baits count


----------



## Codeman

Hey Hey I'll get in on this one. Jigs are about all I use for Crappie. LOL


----------



## Jim

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I assume jig heads with tubes or hula grubs style baits count



Like this?......yes!






Let me think about the Tube one. :-k


----------



## redbug

i'm all in... but the jig needs to be clear.. you could use a jig head with a worm or tube or even a swimbait. 
when i think jig i think jig and pig style baits... 
your game your rules just let me know what i can use


----------



## rusty.hook

Jim, can I use my Rockport Texas Rattling jigs?


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> i'm all in... but the jig needs to be clear.. you could use a jig head with a worm or tube or even a swimbait.
> *when i think jig i think jig and pig style baits*...
> your game your rules just let me know what i can use



I think that is what is should be - you can rig anything on a jig head (heck, spinner baits use a jig head) so I think jig with a skirt is what is meant


----------



## Jim

Hi,
Yes, What I meant was jigs with skirts! Thanks for helping me clarify that.


----------



## rusty.hook

So all of us saltwater guys that fish jigs with plastics are out I see.


----------



## Jim

rusty.hook said:


> So all of us saltwater guys that fish jigs with plastics are out I see.



Sorry man!  

One day I will cover the saltwater guys and the non bass fisherman too, I promise.


----------



## russ010

hmmm... considering jigs are what I'm throwing 99% of the time...

Here was my best on the jig last year (same fish in avatar)


----------



## wasilvers

FYI, I had this bookmarked as a favorite - learning the jig...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10932&p=114891


----------



## Captain Ahab

rusty.hook said:


> So all of us saltwater guys that fish jigs with plastics are out I see.




Not for the Swimbait challenge !

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=17011


----------



## lswoody

Well guess I'm gonna have to learn how to catch fish on a jig now..... at least on a regular basis. Have caught fish on them but don't have confidence enough in them to fish them much. That's a nice fish Russ!!!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212

Cool I was just talking to my buddy about how much I hate jigs. Ever since I broke off a huge smallie last spring, I've just had a bad taste it my mouth. Not the jigs fault, but I still don't use them much.

With this cold weather (and the 2 inches of snow we got this morning...) I might have to give them another chance. The last TB tournament I won was around this time, when the big prespawn females are looking to get their jaw broken :wink: Maybe lightning will strike twice.


----------



## fender66

Oooh...I'm in on this for sure. I have more jigs than I have anything. Love throwing jigs!

Taking my daughter fishing on Friday....Can't wait to throw even more now!


----------



## lswoody

Ok, well, I couldn't stand it!!! I rode my atv to my church's lake and tried the jig out and I got 3 in about 30 minutes. Starting from the bottom pic here's is the very first entry for this contest. Got it on a brown Walmart FLW 3/16 oz. jig. I think this jig is a Bitsy Bug immatation??? Here my next entry, Caught this white bass on black/silver flake Bitsy Bug jig, 3/16 oz. These next 3 fish starting with the dark pic and ending with the bream, were all caught on a 3/16 oz Bitsy Bug jig in black/silver flake color. Got this next one from a friend's lake using a 1/4 oz BPS jig in pumpkin seed color. This next bass I caught today at my church's lake, caught it with a 1/4 oz. BPS jig in pumpkin seed color.Caught these next 2 while a cold front was coming through and it was starting to rain. Caught both on a 1/4 oz.BPSJig in pumpkin seed color. Caught these next 3 I caught after wrokj at my kin's pond. Caught them on a 1/4 oz BPS jig in pumpkin seed color. So far have caught all of these fish just draggin and bumping it along the bottom. These next six fish, I caught today with an "All Terain' 1/4 oz swim jig in green pumpkin color. These next six were caught this morning on a 1/8 oz Yamamotto Hula Grub jig in pumpkin seed color. And this last pic was also caught this morning on an All Terrain 1/4 oz. jig in green pumpkin color.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Jim, I'm lost here. Does this contest run until Labor Day or the end of the year?


----------



## Jim

S&MFISH said:


> Jim, I'm lost here. Does this contest run until Labor Day or the end of the year?



End of Labor day weekend.


----------



## redbug

great now i just need to get my back better i have been out of work for a week now still in pain

this sux


----------



## baseball_guy_99

It's by no means a monster but it was my 1st fish of the year. Caught on an electric blue jig with half of a watermelon baby brush hog (it's the only thing I had that I could use for a trailer haha!)


----------



## jkbirocz

I am ready, all I have been throwing so far this year has been jigs. Well yesterday I got about 15 bass on a spinnerbait...but I will be back to jigs asap. I have only been throwing jigs with confidence for a year now, but I love swinging hard and sinking the jig into a toad. 

PS Jim's jigs are sweet, I stole, I mean borrowed, some from Ahab last year and caught a bunch of fish on them. The hooks are super sharp and strong. You just need a rattle on them Jim :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Jim said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, I'm lost here. Does this contest run until Labor Day or the end of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of Labor day weekend.
Click to expand...




Thanks Jim. This should be a challenge for me since I not much of a jiggin' kinda guy.


----------



## Jim

S&MFISH said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, I'm lost here. Does this contest run until Labor Day or the end of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of Labor day weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim. This should be a challenge for me since I not much of a jiggin' kinda guy.
Click to expand...


same here man, same here. I catch them on the jig, but I have no confidence in it. I still have not gotten the "feel" and "Tick" on the line people keep talking about.


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> same here man, same here. I catch them on the jig, but I have no confidence in it. I still have not gotten the "feel" and "Tick" on the line people keep talking about.



Gotta be a line watcher with jigs. Many times the larger bass will simply suck the jig into their mouth and start swimming off. You're only clue is that it feels like your jig got hung on something and you notice your line moving away. No 'tick', no feel, no nothing...

Just the though makes me want to fain sickness, leave work and go fishing.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> Just the though makes me want to fain sickness, leave work and go fishing.



You are looking kind of puny right now. You sure you feel okay? :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the though makes me want to fain sickness, leave work and go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking kind of puny right now. You sure you feel okay? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


At least the office is closed Friday... three guesses where I'll be.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the though makes me want to fain sickness, leave work and go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking kind of puny right now. You sure you feel okay? :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least the office is closed Friday... three guesses where I'll be.
Click to expand...


Ditto! I'll be investigating new waters with my daughter all day Friday. Might even stay the night...that's undecided right now. Guess we'll see what the weather brings.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Got this one back in February. 3.5lbs, caught on a Watermelon Red Buckeye Mop Jig 3/8oz. This was my first jig fish this year, the others werent picture worthy.


----------



## JonBoatfever

goin to the lake this weekend, I bettter start throwin a jig. Hopefully i atleast catch some bass. [-o<


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> Ditto! I'll be investigating new waters with my daughter all day Friday. Might even stay the night...that's undecided right now. Guess we'll see what the weather brings.






I don't mean to pry Chris,but I'm going to do it anyway. Where are you headed?


----------



## mbhutton

Sounds like fun to me, I'm in. I'm not a great jig man by any chance but i will give it a go.


----------



## benjineer

Awww man! I caught a 3-pounder two weeks ago on a 1/2 oz jig. It was my first time to try one. Didn't even think to take a picture. Bounced it off a tree and wham! Nothing subtle about it. I think I'm hooked!


----------



## Popeye

rusty.hook said:


> So all of us saltwater guys that fish jigs with plastics are out I see.



Or me, I use a jig w/o a skirt but rather a live minnow


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Does more than one fish/picture add to your number of entries into the lottery or is it one entry per person just curious?


----------



## poolie

bAcKpAiN said:


> Does more than one fish/picture add to your number of entries into the lottery or is it one entry per person just curious?



....
Every Picture submitted equals one entry into the lottery. All entries will be added to the Hat program and a random winner picked. The more pictures obviously means more entries.
....

Catch lots


----------



## devilmutt

> same here man, same here. I catch them on the jig, but I have no confidence in it. I still have not gotten the "feel" and "Tick" on the line people keep talking about.


Hook sets are free...set the hook on everything until you get the feel for it. Nothing like setting the hook on a weed and having a 1/2oz jig fly by your head. :LOL2: 

My biggest bass was caught on a spinnerbait, all of my other 5+ pound bass have been on a jig.


----------



## benjineer

devilmutt said:


> Hook sets are free...set the hook on everything until you get the feel for it. Nothing like setting the hook on a weed and having a 1/2oz jig fly by your head. :LOL2:



Hahaha..Yeah, I bruised my chest the other day un-setting the hook from a tree. Seriously though, a guy got killed in NY in '08 when he took a 3oz egg sinker in the head. That's the first thing I thought of after my jig attack. Fishing is dangerous!


----------



## dyeguy1212

My girlfriend's dad does that constantly. He snapped his sunglasses last year (right at the bridge of his nose), and he already slided and bruised his chin this year fishing in FL. I'll stick to crankbaits and sweep-setting the hook 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

bAcKpAiN said:


> Does more than one fish/picture add to your number of entries into the lottery or is it one entry per person just curious?



The more photos (of different fish) the more chances!

Catch them up


----------



## jkbirocz

Got my first entry this morning, got it on some generic 1/2oz+ blue jig I got at a local tackle shop, added a big black zoom chunk trailer and some sex panther galric scent 

entry 1






entry 2 black and blue 1/2oz arkie jig with black and purple porkrind trailer





entry 3 war eagle jig in ozark craw with a potomac craw paca craw trailer


----------



## fish devil

Captain Ahab said:


> bAcKpAiN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does more than one fish/picture add to your number of entries into the lottery or is it one entry per person just curious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more photos (of different fish) the more chances!
> 
> Catch them up
Click to expand...


:twisted: OK!!!! I might have a few hundred pictures for ya. 8)


----------



## one100grand

I'm in! Last year was the year I worked on jigs (still no confidence in them), but I will put hard work into catching as many fish as possible on jigs and swimbaits!

On a side note (and in all seriousness) - If I use a jig and put a soft-body swimbait on it, then manage to catch something, can I enter it into both contests? It's unlikely anything like that would work...but I thought I'd ask


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> I'm in! Last year was the year I worked on jigs (still no confidence in them), but I will put hard work into catching as many fish as possible on jigs and swimbaits!
> 
> On a side note (and in all seriousness) - If I use a jig and put a soft-body swimbait on it, then manage to catch something, can I enter it into both contests? It's unlikely anything like that would work...but I thought I'd ask



In the swimbait section it would go.

The jig has to have a skirt on it.


----------



## one100grand

Jim said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in! Last year was the year I worked on jigs (still no confidence in them), but I will put hard work into catching as many fish as possible on jigs and swimbaits!
> 
> On a side note (and in all seriousness) - If I use a jig and put a soft-body swimbait on it, then manage to catch something, can I enter it into both contests? It's unlikely anything like that would work...but I thought I'd ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the swimbait section it would go.
> 
> The jig has to have a skirt on it.
Click to expand...


I'm still talking about it having a skirt on it...essentially using a swimbait as a trailer instead of a craw or chunk...like I said, it's super unlikely any fish is stupid or greedy enough to eat it...but if it counted, I might give it a try to see if I could find the dumbest/greediest fish in my area


----------



## Popeye

Not that I fish these methods, but I would have to say that the way you are describing it, it would be a jig caught fish. Like you said, you are only adding the swimbait instead of a trailer thing. You would still be fishing it like a jig. Might go out Sunday for Salmon and I might drag a swimbait on one of my boards. Coho are stupid hungry and not shy about hitting most anything. Who knows, I might get one.


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in! Last year was the year I worked on jigs (still no confidence in them), but I will put hard work into catching as many fish as possible on jigs and swimbaits!
> 
> On a side note (and in all seriousness) - If I use a jig and put a soft-body swimbait on it, then manage to catch something, can I enter it into both contests? It's unlikely anything like that would work...but I thought I'd ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the swimbait section it would go.
> 
> The jig has to have a skirt on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still talking about it having a skirt on it...essentially using a swimbait as a trailer instead of a craw or chunk...like I said, it's super unlikely any fish is stupid or greedy enough to eat it...but if it counted, I might give it a try to see if I could find the dumbest/greediest fish in my area
Click to expand...


That is fine then! I would like to see this setup if possible..Im curious.


----------



## Captain Ahab

one100grand said:


> I'm still talking about it having a skirt on it...essentially using a swimbait as a trailer instead of a craw or chunk...like I said, it's super unlikely any fish is stupid or greedy enough to eat it...but if it counted, I might give it a try to see if I could find the dumbest/greediest fish in my area



That is fine then! I would like to see this setup if possible..Im curious. [/quote]

It is - we troll setups like that for Striped Bass in the Chesapeake each year - call them Mojo rigs 


Here are the "jig" heads we use:






Of course these are any where from 12 oz and up to 5 lbs



This is not jigging - it is swimbait fishing


----------



## wasilvers

Captain Ahab said:


> Here are the "jig" heads we use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not jigging - it is swimbait fishing



Maybe in PA, but in TX, FL and WI (places I've lived) - we call those jigs :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

But don't trust the WI guys, they call drinking fountains "bubblers" and are adamant that is the proper name for them. #-o


----------



## Popeye

A bubbler is a nekkid Wisconsinite sitting in a bathtub.


----------



## huntinfool

Got two on a jig today, but I am having trouble getting the pics up. Give me some time.


----------



## huntinfool

Well I have the pics on my phone, I emailed them and texted them to myself and......nothing. Guess my network is messed up.


----------



## huntinfool

Finally! Caught this fish on the bed today. 

Fish in this local pond are on their 3rd spawn. (Doubt it will be successful, but they think it will)


Caught this one a bit later.

Caught on a Strike King Bitsy bite. Brown and yellow.

Well I have been hitting the local ponds and creeks with a jig. Caught one the other night, but very slow. Then this morning I went back out and caught one at the pond, then went to the creek and caught several. I even caught several back to back. Then I went back tonight and caught a couple more and moved off to another smaller creeka nd caught a couple more. Including one pretty big fish for such a small creek. I was fishing a creek that is about 10 ft. across and three foot deep. I pitched my jig at the edge of some floating weeds and.....Well here are the pics from the other day and this morning, I'll save the best for last.


Here is my ugly mug and one I caught this morning at the pond. (thanks toa jogger for taking my pic!)








Here is what I was catching most of them on. I did catch some on this exact same thing, just in a brown and yellow jig with a natural craw. This is a 1/4oz. strike king bitsy bite. (thanks to Academy for putting them on sale for $.88 and then catching them on the 1/2 price day. So I got them for $.44!!! =D>  




















Well somehow I screwed up the order of the pics. Then I deleted some pics that were dupes and I think that is what got me. The last two pics were actually the first two, but somehow I posted them twice and when I deleted them, it chose the first two I posted.

Went tonight and caught a couple more. Caught this first one right under the willow tree in the background.










According to the rules I have to post all my pics here. I went again this morning using the same jigs I have been using. A Strike king bitsy bite. I have been changing colors. Black and blue with a craw trailer and a brown with a craw trailer. 
First I would like to say Thanks alot Jim! Yes you can take it both ways. Thanks alot for having this contest and making me use a jig. I had never used one and it is forcing me to use something I am not familiar with and making me a better angler. Now for the 2nd way. Thanks alot Jim. Now that you have forced me to start using a jig, I have used all of the jigs I owned. Now I had to go out and buy a bunch more jigs to get througn till labor day. I hope I win this contest, but I am very unlucky. If you put my name in a hat 99 times and someone else's name in it once, you could draw their name 10 times out of 10, and not draw mine once. 
So I went again today and caught 7. Plus I found a couple pics on my phone that did not go through the text message, so I just got those.


----------



## devilmutt

These are some of my first fish of the year. All fish pictured were caught on a black and blue Stanley 1/2 oz jig with a black and blue shadow Yum Craw Papi.


----------



## fender66

Great catches devilmutt.


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you sir. None of them were big, but they were worth the trip to Iowa since we can't fish them in MN yet.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

2 during lunch break


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Good stuff guys. Keep them coming. =D>


----------



## Queencitybassman

Contest is helping me develop my jig fishing skills... takes patience but i will not throw any other lure until i catch at least one on a jig. Honestly most i forgot to take pictures but here are some.


----------



## lswoody

Ok, I maxed out the number of pics I could put on my original post, so I'm starting another. Starting from the bottom, these 4 were all caught on an All Terrain 1/4 oz. jig in green pumpkin color. Caught this next one while out with my wife and son. Caught it on an All Terrain 1/4 oz. swim jig in green pumpkin color.These next 2 were caught today on an All Terrain 1/4 oz. green pumkin swim jig. This next one was caught on a red/black Hawg Caller jig. These next 2 I got while in my canoe on West Point Lake, got them on an All Terrain 1/4oz. swim jig in green pumpkin color. These next 3, I caught with a 1/4 oz. Hawg Caller jig in brown/orange color. Ok the next 3 were also caught with a 1/4oz. Hawg Caller jig in brown/ orange color. These next 2 I got on a 1/4 oz. Hawg Caller jig in brown/orange color. These next 2 were caught on an Arkie jig in green pumpkin/smoke color in 1/4 oz. Fished a friend's pond today and got these 2 guys on an Arkie jig in green pumpkin/smoke color and 1/4 oz. And the last 3 were caught on a 1/4 oz. Arkie jig in green pumpkin/smoke color


----------



## huntinfool

So does this contest go on thru today? If so I am going fishing.


----------



## Popeye

huntinfool said:


> So does this contest go on thru today? If so I am going fishing.



No, this is Memorial Day.

According to the first post by Jim:



Jim said:


> Contest starts now(this year....2011) and ends at the end of the Labor day weekend.


----------



## huntinfool

D'oh I got the holiday's mixed up. I went again this morning and caught a few more. Just need to get them off my phone and on here. BB soon.
Ok I am maxed out on my 1st post also. So here are a few more.












Gonna head back out there this afternoon. Well I went out for a bit and caught a couple more. I could get used to this.






Hopefully more to come. I might head back out for the last hour or so tonight. Right now the wind is blowing 15-20mph. It has been blowing like this for almost 3 months. Never seems to let up.
Oh btw I caught these on a Booyah jig. (academy for $.88) I added a big craw on a natural brown and yellow with a red glitter strips.
Caught three last night. Academy's tournament choice jig. 3/8 oz, with a craw trailer. Black and blue.






Been working like crazy lately, so I decided I was heading to the lake. Went to my usual spots only to not find the weed beds that are normally there. We still managed a few. Then we went to my go to spot. Only a couple there also. So I decided what the heck. I might as well try the jig. BANG! We really started getting into them. We lost a few but managed a great day. Here are the ones I remembered to take pics of.












I caught these on a Booyah 3/16 oz. Brown with red metal flake and a craw trailer. 
Might head down to the bayou later tonight.


----------



## dj722000

Jim said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume jig heads with tubes or hula grubs style baits count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?......yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me think about the Tube one. :-k
Click to expand...


So what we come up with on the tube? Or did I miss it in here somewheres? Doesnt really matter, I'll just put a worm on it.

Wished I would have found this earlier, I always use these right after a major cold front goes through, like today, caught three right of the bat.


----------



## Popeye

It's not too late, go back with your camera and catch some more.


----------



## dj722000

Planned on it, just had to come back for a bit. Then I am right back out there.


----------



## huntinfool

Thought I would mention a couple things that I have found out these last few days while fishing the jig. You can't set the hook too hard. I lost a couple fish after I thought I had set the hook real hard. Sometimes the bass like it better when the jig is not actually making contact with the bottom. Sometimes I would throw it in the water and before it hit the bottom I would twitch the rod a couple times and then they would hammer it. I did some sight fishing today and in water that was only a few inches deep I could see a bass, I pitched the jig in and sure enough he hit it. Other areas I fished the water was a couple feet deep and I could see the bass swiming around. I would pitch the jig in and they would swim right up to it and follow it, but would not hit it. If I moved the bait they would continue to follow, but if I stopped it, they would just swim off. I don't know what I could to to entice them into striking, but I am open to suggestions. 

Also in the past I have caught an almost 10lbs bass in this bayou, along with an 8 and a couple 6's and several 5's. However they have been working on the bayou and messed it up and for the last 3 years there have not been many large fish. This morning I got bit with a jig by a large fish in the same metal pipe in the water that I caught all of these big fish in. However when it hit the jig it immediately charged back into the pipe and I could not get it turned out. The line hit the edge of the pipe and I broke off. This fish pulled drag and I would venture to say it was at least 6lbs, but it could have been bigger. Also one day I caught about a 12lbs yellow cat in this pipe on a Zoom lizard. I don't know what it was, but it was big. (I know, I know, another big fish that got away story)


----------



## fender66

Fished a jig quite a bit this weekend. Couldn't find a fish to save my life. #-o


----------



## Popeye

I danced a jig and looked like a fish out of water... Does that count?


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> I danced a jig and looked like a fish out of water... Does that count?



Please....DON'T post pics. :wink:


----------



## huntinfool

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I danced a jig and looked like a fish out of water... Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please....DON'T post pics. :wink:
Click to expand...


*X2* :wink:


----------



## Popeye

You're safe. Don't have any pictures... Video, yes; pictures, no.


----------



## huntinfool

NO VIDEO EITHER!!!!! PLEASE!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## dj722000

So yeah, yesterday kinda bit after I got back in where I was earlier in the day.  

Unfortunately, there were so many kids when I got back down there, trying to swim, splashing, throwing crap in the river I just gave up but not before I showed one of them there is fish in there and he kept calling me a liar! :shock: He supposedly fished it while I was gone. :roll: 

So I showed him, next to a brush pile I was fishing, threw the jig n tube right into it and he was like yeah that will catch the fish and laughed. So I told him to shut up and learn and showed him. [-X Right as I brought my jig n tube next to the bank where I was standing this little L.M. Bass kept darting out from under the branches and nibbleing on the tail end of the lure. Errrr. So I switched it up and took the tube off and put a 3" dark brown worm on the jig. Casted a few times out in the open and then casted right back into the brush pile, jigged it over a limb and it went back in the water and wham, got myself a L.M. Bass. Just a little guy, about 9", tried to lift him out of the water and a few wiggles and he was gone. He was so tickled pink that I showed him how to do it.

I have never seen that many kids in that area in I don't know how long, boats, pontoons, kayaks you name it it was there and from where they all came from is beyond me, cause they sure weren't there when I left. I was really hopeing most kids didnt go down there anymore, but i was a little ticked, but hey, I did it when I was kid to.


----------



## devilmutt

> You can't set the hook too hard.



You need to cross their eyes with the hook set...IMO.


----------



## huntinfool

devilmutt said:


> You can't set the hook too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to cross their eyes with the hook set...IMO.
Click to expand...

AMEN! I set the hook so hard on two fish, only to have them swim up and open their mouths and out came the jig, like I had never even set it.


----------



## dj722000

I have noticed with these jigs you sometimes dont know you even have a fish on until your line goes in some weird direction. They just kinda pick it up and swim with it. I have also found that when you realize they have it, I just kinda pull the pole back up and to the side and it sets the hook. I have never set the hook like they show on T.V.. I guess I dont really see a point in it. But then again I do alot of catch and release unless it is something really impressive. LOL


----------



## MeanMouth

Very cool contest! Jigs are my absolute confidence technique.





3/8 oz. Strike King Tour Grade Finesse Football Jig/ Reaction Innovations Smallie Beaver trailer





1/2 oz. V&M Flippin' Jig/Smallie Beaver trailer


----------



## Jim

Just a reminder............

The jig has to be in the picture with the fish.
One fish&jig picture = 1 entry
No duplicate fish pics.

You can post up as many pictures as you want, but only the ones that follow the rules will be entered.


----------



## huntinfool

I guess some of mine won't count. I see on some that you can on,y see the trailer in the pic and on another the jig is completely in the mouth of the fish and can not be seen. Hard to get it all right when your trying to not drop the fish or your cell phone in the water. I will ty and do better.
I got three more last night, I will post them on the 2nd thread with pics.


----------



## rgpemt

Ok Ok...I have read enough! I am a crankbait/spinner bait guy...Never had much if any luck with the jig, but...I'm in! Lookout Dicks sporting goods...i'm a comin!


----------



## MeanMouth

rgpemt said:


> Ok Ok...I have read enough! I am a crankbait/spinner bait guy...Never had much if any luck with the jig, but...I'm in! Lookout Dicks sporting goods...i'm a comin!


RG, I have some advice if you're willing to take it. Jigs are my favorite.

First, stick to a 3/8oz or 1/2oz jig. Anything larger heads straight for the rocks and will rarely come back if you have the type of structure that I do.

Second, stick to your basic colors. Black is your best friend no matter the time of year. I always like to have a wild color like orange or blue because in the Spring, it's a great time to imitate those crayfish colors.

Cast them and pitch them in the toughest places you can find. Into the corners of docks, underneath shrubs and trees, and next to any type of log or rock. Let it sit there (the splash of the jig may scatter the fish for a minute). Then, slowly drag it back to the boat.

Fluorocarbon helps in clear water, but hold on....this time of the year will be your most successful when it comes to catching fish on jigs or creature baits!


----------



## bassboy1

Crap, how did I miss this? This year has been my "year of the jig" too, but going back through all my pictures, I removed the bait on every single fish I've photographed. RRrrrr.


----------



## dj722000

I went fishing today and my wife told me to bring back a big one, so I landed a 31" Northern. The little pot licker broke my pole so I brought him home to eat to get even! He is actually arching himself off the ground, but yes he is 31". All muscle and a very big attitude. Made some awesome fillets out of him!

Sorry, this was caught on a Strike King Bitsy Bug Jig with a pumpkin seed skirt double hooked as they were shallow biting. So I double hooked and landed this. You can barely see the jig out of the tip of his mouth.


----------



## fender66

Okay, I'm finally in. This weekend I fished a tourney with my daughter and caught 3 fish (one not pictured) on a black and blue jig. That dang drum was a huge disappointment! The "little Largemouth" (as my daughter called it) really had big dreams! :LOL2:


----------



## huntinfool

Ok got to start another thread. Went back to the lake and caught only one on a jig. The just were not hitting it like they were last week.


Forgot I caught this one on a Boo ya baby bug (I think that is the name) in a natural brown with a zoom craw trailer.


----------



## Industry

Here is my first bass on a jig. I didn't get the pic right to get in on the contest but it was fun. I caught 12 more(small ones) after that.


----------



## juggernoob

Beating the banks, was hoping for a bigger one, next time.


----------



## rgpemt

I want to scream!!! My first fish EVER on a jig...20 Inch smallie...and...I did not get the jig in the picture!!!!!!!!! I am at work and cant even post my picture...URGH! Have to say that I am HOOKED on them for sure...look out BPS...im on my way!


----------



## juggernoob

Went out on Father's Day and killed it with my favorite combo, black 1/4 oz jig with blk/blue trailer, recently switched from RI Sweet Beavers to Uncle Josh Pork trailers. The biggest fish being 3lb 12oz, sitting under a brush pile. The other 3 were Charlie Moore size, all up shallow. I was also flipping lily pads with my punch setups, caught 2 and had 2 ~2blers come off at the boat, bad hook sets. It was a great day!


----------



## fender66

Took the day off on Friday and went fishing ALONE! I needed that "me" time and had a great time.

Went to a local conservation lake about an hour 1/2 from me and trolled around the lake for about 11 hours. Caught several on the Get Five shaky head worm and some on cranks, but the moss was so bad in most areas that I had to use plastics. As I was making my last run for the day, threw jig in some submerged, upright trees and landed this hog way off the banks. No official weight, but I'm guessing it was between 3 and 4lb. Measured in just over 18 inches which is a pretty good size for a spotted bass. Black and Blue Jigs have done well for me this year.


----------



## juggernoob

5lb 8oz caught with a 1/4oz Black Flippin Jig with a Black/Blue NetBait Paca Chunk trailer.


----------



## fender66

Great Bucketmouth! Congrats! =D>


----------



## benjineer

I'm finally in.


----------



## juggernoob

Not much for size, new pond.


----------



## huntinfool

WOW, the last 5 trips I have been on and not one bite on a jig. I have stopped throwing anything but the jig and have not had a bite. The heat down here has been brutal. Hope to catch a few more, but the water temps are up and I think the fish are hiding.


----------



## lswoody

Starting my 3rd page!!!!! Caught these bottom 4 fish on an Arkie, 1/4 oz jig in green pumpkin smoke color while camping Fri/ Sat. Caught this acrobatic spot yesterday during a 6 hr float/fish trip on the river on a 1/4 oz. Arkie jig in green/pumpkin/smoke color jig.These next 6 fish were caught on a long river float this last Fri. on a 1/4 oz. Arkie jig in green pumpkin/smoke color.


----------



## JonBoatfever

haha...it counts though


----------



## juggernoob

Two more, 1/4 oz black jig with Uncle Josh 11A Black Blue trailer.


----------



## juggernoob

1/4 Black Flipping Jig with Uncle Josh 11A trailer.


----------



## juggernoob

1/2 oz Swim Jig Green Pumpkin Whiskey Craw with Reaction Innovation Skinny Dipper in Dirty Sanchez as the trailer.


----------



## fender66

Here's a great article on jig fishing! Another fine piece by the guys over at Wired 2 Fish! =D> 

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/58752/Fishing-Feature-Getting-Swim-Jiggy-with-It?source=Blog_Email_[Fishing+Feature+|+Ge]


----------



## russ010

I haven't been on much, and I havent' been able to fish much, but when I do - sometimes I get lucky. These were both caught on jigs yesterday at an undisclosed location on an undisclosed jig (sorry, I can't give out the particulars yet until after a few more tournaments). I caught the bass at 1pm (103* air temp, 90* water temp), the hybrid came out about 20 minutes later. I was breaking in a new Kistler Zbone 7'3" MH rod, the new 2011 Shimano Chronarch 200e7, and some new line I've been trying, McCoy Fluorocarbon 12# test. I'll put up pictures of the jig at the end of August...

7.17lb Largemouth



9.24lb Hybrid


----------



## juggernoob

Did I say that I love fishing jigs?


----------



## wihil

Man I wish I would have seen this earlier! Caught a dandy smally with just a 1/24oz orange jig and a nightcrawler bottom bouncing. :x 

I need to go fishing!

C


----------



## lswoody

And the winner is.............?????????


----------



## Jim

Will update the winner tomorrow...

I am on-call this week and the phone is ringing off the hook. #-o


----------



## Popeye

What's your number... :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> What's your number... :mrgreen:



The number that sticks in my head is

867-5301

I can't remember though if that's Jim.....or Jenny.


----------



## Jim

Holy Cow! It took me forever to gather the correct names and number of entries. I have not visited this topic in awhile, I can not believe the amount of entries from a few of you. AWESEOME! =D> 

The purpose of these challenges is to get people to try new and different techniques, even ones you hate. I hope a few of you learned something from it, I know I have.

LSWOODY did come out on top through the hat program, so he was declared the winner!

Good job lswoody! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations LSWOODY.


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats! =D>


----------



## fender66

Congrats Woody!


----------



## devilmutt

Congrats!


----------



## lswoody

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!HOOOOO!!!!!!!! Thanks Jim!!!!! With out these contest I probably would not have thrown a jig or a swimbait much at all. Thanks everybody!!!!


----------

